# Puppy Behaviors



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My new little guy has some interesting behaviors at 12 weeks old such as lifting his leg during a piss and marking, a little humping of my leg after a rag work session and strong displays of possesion (barking) around his food/toys from the crate when my other dog is near him. 

Are these signs of a dominant dog?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

KICK HIM. KICK HIM IN THE HEAD. LOL

Yes, a little. Some do it because of the amount of stimulation, just like a child will begin self rewarding behaviors from too much stimulation early.

It is not bad.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> KICK HIM. KICK HIM IN THE HEAD. LOL
> 
> Yes, a little. Some do it because of the amount of stimulation, just like a child will begin self rewarding behaviors from too much stimulation early.
> 
> It is not bad.


I would kick him in the head, but he would just end up biting my leg. I can't take the little pecker head any where with out a tug handy.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I would kick him in the head, but he would just end up biting my leg. I can't take the little pecker head any where with out a tug handy.


Adam, I tried that when Rico was little. I had the tug tucked in to my back pocket while walking through the park....with the little monster hanging off my a** holding on. It was quite the visual to the park visitors I'm sure :smile: 

And when he went for the leg he wasn't looking for clothes either..it was bone or nothing...OUCH! Brings back such joyful memories...I'm getting a little tear in my eye. roflmao

Enjoy..it only last a short time (hopefully )


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> My new little guy has some interesting behaviors at 12 weeks old such as lifting his leg during a piss and marking, a little humping of my leg after a rag work session and strong displays of possesion (barking) around his food/toys from the crate when my other dog is near him.
> 
> Are these signs of a dominant dog?


Pretty normal behaviors for a lot of male puppies, nothing to worry about. Maybe he will be dominant, maybe not.


----------

